

UK to allow driverless cars on public roads - jjp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28551069

======
hactually
And yet we don't allow Segways in public?

~~~
junto
I think the ban is valid. UK roads are both busy, narrow and not suitable for
Segways within normal vehicle traffic. Pavements are also narrow or non-
existent and Segways would be a hazard to pedestrians, especially children.
Hence, I agree with the ban in the UK.

Other countries have more suitable wide streets and pavements due to more
modern city planning. The UK is somewhat unique in its stable history, such
that the layout of nearly all big cities has not changed drastically over
hundreds of years. As the car has taken over the cities, the amount of
pavement (sidewalk) space has been reduced.

Here are some typical UK pavements if anyone is interested:

\- [http://imgur.com/lLnqZYX](http://imgur.com/lLnqZYX)

\- [http://imgur.com/MkA91eZ](http://imgur.com/MkA91eZ)

\- [http://imgur.com/mly6Oms](http://imgur.com/mly6Oms)

There are towns where Segways could share dedicated cycle paths though,
however it would need a change in the Road Traffic Act 1991 to allow for local
bylaws to make exceptions for Segway usage, since a permit for national Segway
usage would not make sense for the reasons outlined above.

I admit that I am guessing here, but my assumption is that Segway riders would
be competing for space on the pavement rather than dodging in and out of
buses, cars and motorcycles in rush hour traffic. Cyclists have it hard enough
in London. I cannot imagine what kind of dramas would unfold if we added
Segways into that mix.

[http://ibikelondon.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/65-london-
cyclists...](http://ibikelondon.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/65-london-cyclists-
dead-in-5-years-why.html)

~~~
hactually
That last photo deserve someone using their segway in an interesting way on
that stupidly parked car.

Their justification seemed to be mostly about taxation and that it should pay
VED. Those aren't atypical pavements else I'm not sure how the mobility
scooters would fair if all pavements looked like that. I have to wonder why
they're allowed either, surely similar specs?

